# Do I need to use an active substrate??



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Do I need an active substrate (like Flora base) for a low tech non-CO2 no Excel tank, with only mosses and anabius petite or can I just use plain sand?

And if I use sand should I put anything under it? I don't plan to does ferts much at all

Will house dwarf shrimp and one snail.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No, as long as you keep it low light you won't need a rich substrate. Moss and Anubias are bot epiphytes, and should be kept out of the substrate (at least the rhizome) and do fine with only a little water column (traces) dosing from time to time. Using sand with something beneath it or a rich substrate in any way won't help these plants much. Easiest way is going with plain sand, low light and only use mosses, Anubias and java ferns. Dose a little traces onces a week and the fish will supply the rest of the nutrients for your plants.


----------

